# construction at its finest...



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zxtI...re=related 

had to share this

Manfred


----------



## JackM (Jul 29, 2008)

I will be sharing that with my co-workers. Sadly, we don't have a photo of something we lived with for three years: a rest room with the lock on the outside of the door. 

JackM


----------

